# After working fine for months...serial connection just stopped working!



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello all, 
Sadly, I never thought I would have to ask for help again (after lots of trial and error and finally getting my serial connection to work -- Thanks Cactus).

Occasionally, I would get a failed connection over the last few months, but usually I would just try again a day later, and no problem.

But I'm going on timed out connections for over a week now.

I am definitely establishing a connection, but there seems to be a problem in the transfer of data, usually times out around 3 minutes, with anywhere from 5000 to 7000 bytes sent, and ~500 received. 
No settings have been changed, though I'm running Windows XP and sometimes wonder if Microsoft updates would reconfigure with out my knowledge.

Has anyone else experienced this, and found a fix?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## cactus46 (Nov 17, 2001)

Hi Chris,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3723183&&#post3723183 in this post Badtz is having a similar problem to what you are experiencing. There are many possibilities, i.e. computer hardware changes, software changes, ISP changes, internal TiVo changes, etc.

My approach would be to try to eliminate the simple possibilities first. One could reboot the TiVo, re-do the modem and incoming connections, try a different computer to name a few.

Just to see if I would have a problem, too, I connected my serial cable and forced a Test and Daily Call and all worked as advertised. So I'm guessing it probably wasn't TiVo's servers.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well so far, no luck. 
What I have tried...
1) Reinstalling modem, and set up new network connection.
2) Rechecked that nothing was changed in the mdmhayes file....still shows the proper changes.
3) Tried lots of different IP addresses, most have failed, although I know Tivo is communicating with the computer.
4) Rebooted Tivo.
5) System Restored back to the date where Tivo last made a successful call.
6) Shut down all firewalls, virus protection, spyware detectors, etc.

Not sure where to go from here.
I'll keep monitoring the situation with Badtz too though, hopefully one of us will have a breakthrough.


----------



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, what the hell.
I'm getting desperate, here's my latest modem log from two failed calls this morning. The first I manually disconnected when I saw that it was getting nowhere, the second timed out at 3:05 like always.
Does anyone see anything obvious?
I'm starting to consider reordering my local phone service. Carrying Tivo to a neighbors house to make a phone call is getting a little tedious! 
Thanks in advance.
Chris

02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.187 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.234 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Modem inf section: M2700
02-22-2006 13:27:11.265 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:27:11.343 - Waiting for a call.
02-22-2006 13:42:07.609 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:42:07.609 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Recv: }!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } <d6><fc>}'}"}(}"<80><a4>~
02-22-2006 13:42:07.640 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Answering the call.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: <d6><fc>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Recv: (}"<80><a4>~
02-22-2006 13:42:10.625 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:42:10.640 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:42:40.640 - Read: Total: 598, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5353, Per/Sec: 178
02-22-2006 13:42:47.781 - Hanging up the modem.
02-22-2006 13:42:47.781 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:42:49.781 - Waiting for a call.
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Recv: <00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:51.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:42:52.765 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: <ba><f1>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Recv: (}"<b1>n~
02-22-2006 13:43:12.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Recv: ~
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Interpreted response: Ring
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
02-22-2006 13:43:15.515 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: !} }4}"
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: &} } } 
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Answering the call.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }%}&} 
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: <ba><f1>}'}"
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: }
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Recv: (}"<b1>n~
02-22-2006 13:43:15.531 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Connection established at 115200bps.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Error-control off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:43:15.546 - Data compression off or unknown.
02-22-2006 13:43:45.546 - Read: Total: 624, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5456, Per/Sec: 181
02-22-2006 13:45:45.546 - Read: Total: 723, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 5940, Per/Sec: 4
02-22-2006 13:46:23.312 - Hanging up the modem.
02-22-2006 13:46:23.312 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Unknown Response
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Initializing modem.
02-22-2006 13:46:25.312 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46 (Nov 17, 2001)

Hi Chris,

It looks like a firewall issue, some hardware was changed? or the ISP made some changes?

Try a local phone call at a friend's/family's phone first before ordering local phone service. You could also try setting it up on another computer.

Keep us posted.

John



ducats05 said:


> Ok, what the hell.
> I'm getting desperate, here's my latest modem log from two failed calls this morning. The first I manually disconnected when I saw that it was getting nowhere, the second timed out at 3:05 like always.
> Does anyone see anything obvious?
> I'm starting to consider reordering my local phone service. Carrying Tivo to a neighbors house to make a phone call is getting a little tedious!
> ...


----------



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi John,
Well, no hardware changes, and as far as I know, no ISP changes.
I've tried turning off the firewall, to no avail.
But my connection was working ok for almost a year with the firewall up! So I'm still confused.
I'll keep plugging away.
Unfortunately, I only have access to this one computer here so it's this or nothing....
Thanks again, for all your help.

Chris


----------



## cactus46 (Nov 17, 2001)

Hi Chris,

If nothing else has changed, try slowing down your connections speed. If nothing else, maybe the dog, cat, or baby chewed on the serial cable?

Just try to get more ideas because it almost looks like it is working.

"02-22-2006 13:43:45.546 - *Read: Total: 624, Per/Sec: 16, Written: Total: 5456*, Per/Sec: 181"

John


----------



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi John, tried lowering the connection speeds also.
No luck.
As for damage to the cable...no dog, no cat, no baby (although, mouse wouldn't be totally out of the realm of possibility), but the cable does run really close to the radiator. I'm thinking about purchasing a new cable and see if that works. Other than that, I don't really know what else to try.

I appreciate all you efforts up to this point.

Chris


----------



## cactus46 (Nov 17, 2001)

Hi Chris,

Antivirus software? Did you change this recently? Another user said his serial/PPP connection began working after disabling his antivirus software.

Keep us posted.

John


----------



## ducats05 (Mar 3, 2005)

I've had the same antivirus software for awhile, although I was curious whether some automatic update may have made some change.
I tried temporarily totally uninstalling McAfee, and call out, but no luck.


----------

